# Peter Grimes Embroidery Aria



## laurablack1990 (May 18, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am a student and I am struggling with the answer to a particular question on Peter Grimes by Benjamin Britten. I want to know who arranged the piano reduction for the Embroidery Aria, the Church scene and Peter's Dreams which are the three solo voice pieces extracted from the opera and published in the 1945, the same year it was premiered. 
Thank you,
Laura


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

I can' t help you, I'm afraid, but here is a link to someone who should know. You will probably have to contact him via his publisher (Chester Novello, also given as a link). I know he has close links with Aldeburgh and is a Britten specialist. Happy hunting.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Aston


----------



## laurablack1990 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for helping, I'll try to contact him! 
L


----------

